# Extreme Bowstrings



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

here are a few more pictures of strings to look at.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

how much for a set for a hoyt,,alpha max,,string,buss,control,,out of 452x with halo serving,,just two color?,,or would you recommed a different material,,and how long to get it,,


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

lzeplin said:


> how much for a set for a hoyt,,alpha max,,string,buss,control,,out of 452x with halo serving,,just two color?,,or would you recommed a different material,,and how long to get it,,


Right now they are on sale for $65.00 plus shipping. The 452X is a great string material and the only thing I would change is the use of halo, for if the string is made correctly and the serving is wrapped tight enough you will not have any problems. As far as time we are working on a 3 to 4 day schedule after the order is placed.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A few more bow pics


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

a Z28 and Firecat


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

The new look of a Barracuda we just made strings for and installed


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt for the Best Strings you can get for your bow


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for the Best Strings you can get, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

New sales are coming for the Month of May.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Our strings are on sale now for the whole month of May


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello Ron,

I just wanted you to know that I just received the 2 string/cable sets today. I have to admit, I am quite disapointed. I am disapointed that I didn't know about you sooner! Wow, very nice work. I don't even have them on yet and I am very impressed. I hope to get mine on my bow this next week and I am sure my daughters boyfriend will as soon as he can also. He will be home from college tomorrow and he is gonna be pumped when I give them to him. Thanks for such quick service and great workmanship. Your servings and loops are outstanding. I will be sure and tell everyone I know about your work. I will let you know when I get them on. Thanks again.
Brett


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

another string set for a Hoyt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our May String sales in sets and individual strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for without a doubt the best strings around.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

another pic of one of our finished strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just added to our D loop materials are the Colors of Blue and Flo Green


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for the Best strings you can get. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Thumbs up for Extreme Bow Strings...Excellent quality, great customer service.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> Thumbs up for Extreme Bow Strings...Excellent quality, great customer service.:thumbs_up


Thanks Mikie, I hope all is going well with your Business.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks...lots of good things, moving into a new industrial building June 1...we have a bunch of equipment coming and it is going to be very exciting for sure..

monster bows/sky archery/belcher bows/spirit of America ... busy busy busy..


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey that is Great news, I hope you enjoy the new move and get a office with a window view, and just remember you need time to get out there and take your daughter hunting.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT and our new website is coming soon.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Hey that is Great news, I hope you enjoy the new move and get a office with a window view, and just remember you need time to get out there and take your daughter hunting.


Office has no window in it...lol, that is ok, i need to be busy..and chelsey wont let me forget about making time to take her hunting...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> Office has no window in it...lol, that is ok, i need to be busy..and chelsey wont let me forget about making time to take her hunting...


Well thats to bad about the window, I have no window in mine either. Both my sons are talking about going hunting already.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

2009 Martin Warthog


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Cocobola and bronze


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

WE have added 2 new colors to the Xcel line of materials we offer. They are Limelight and Dark Purple. Pics will follow.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*Extremebowstrings!*

Extreme bowstrings the best you can buy hands down. Customer service from Ron, hands down the best!:darkbeer:


----------



## pondhunter (Dec 16, 2007)

*awesome*

Put mine on and never had to move anything again..no strecth yet great strings, thanks guys


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

Ron,
Got the strings installed today and shot about 35 arrows. I am in bow heaven, thanks for the strings and for the attention to detail that is evident in the craftsmanship. Keep up the good work, and my next set will definately be Extreme Bowstrings!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for Ron and Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

hey ron, both my buddies love your strings and they telling thier buddies so hold on to your socks cause you about to be doing some string twistin, cause they work on an offshore platform and all 50 is into shooting and are all due for strings lol, so you gonna have to hook me up if i get you that many folks lol j/k im about to order another set from you, these last ones you did are awesome, they turn some heads


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bird Levron said:


> hey ron, both my buddies love your strings and they telling thier buddies so hold on to your socks cause you about to be doing some string twistin, cause they work on an offshore platform and all 50 is into shooting and are all due for strings lol, so you gonna have to hook me up if i get you that many folks lol j/k im about to order another set from you, these last ones you did are awesome, they turn some heads


That is Awesome. Its been really busy here. I hope you have been able to get out and shoot, its been stormy here, check out this hail we got a few days ago. I hope the weather clears so we can have a decent league night.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Byrd, you should have been here last night, It was a perfect night gone to hell in a second. had no wind and there were a few clouds to the south of us when mother nature decided to build up some of the nastyous boomers I had not seen since I was a kid. Even the tornado sirens were malfunctioning from the lightning and the lightning was weird also. It did not crash an dboom like usual, it sounded like a hot pan of oil on the stove and you toss in a piece of meat. Just sizzling. I will post up some pics later of the big hail we got last night. They said we had a twister west of town and one south of town but I did not see any to get pics.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Ron, sorry to hear about the weather there, It has been in the mid 90's down here in SE TX. And the humidity is a killer too. Feels like temps in the mid 100's.:mg: You'll have to send some of the rain my way soon for we dry up.........
Talk to ya soon.
Scott

Strings are still holdin' up good


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is the hail we got from the other night. Dang weather.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

another string pic


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

some new string pics


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Its a new month and we are offering new sales.
Recurve and Longbow strings are $18.00 
Onieda strings are also $18.00
Solo cam string and cable set is $45.00
Compound strings under 65" are also $18.00


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for the best strings on the market.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our July sales:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

To The Top for Extreme Bowstrings. Also the BEST Customer Service around.:shade: Keep up the Great work.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is a set of Blue and yellow strings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

cool colors, I might have to use them some time.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT:shade:For our July Sales


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our July Sales:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just a few more days of our Awesome July Sale.:shade:


----------



## Weagle (Aug 1, 2005)

These strings are a great bargain. I put an UltraCam string/cable on my Mathews Legacy last month and the peep settled down in about 25 shots and hasn't moved since. I am well pleased with the performance and price


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just a few days left for the July Sale.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

here are a couple pics of the Monster bow from Mathews we just put strings on.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Today is the last day to get in on our July Specials.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

heres a recurve string in red/white/blue we just made


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

With hunting season knocking on the door we are offering a 10% discount for a bowhunter special. Look for the bowhunter special in our website in the products section and use it when making your checkout.:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Ron, keep up the great work.:shade:You make one mean set of strings.


----------

